# Zurn W/C Z5551, opinions?



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Few months back, the wife bought a 1990's Kohler one piece toilet pulled out of a reno cause she thought it looked nice. It does look nice, but as far as "self cleaning", forget about it. Hate the damn thing. I installed it in our smaller bathroom (mine), and will move it into the larger one (hers) as she still likes it.

Picked up a Zurn Z5551, elongated hi profile commercial one for my John from a wholesaler for $150 including seat, wax ring and bolts. Looks like a really good toilet, and looks like it retails for well over $500.

Are these good toilets, or what? I've never seen Zurn porcelain, only brass. Mostly floor drains, a couple flush valves.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plumber666 said:


> Few months back, the wife bought a 1990's Kohler one piece toilet pulled out of a reno cause she thought it looked nice. It does look nice, but as far as "self cleaning", forget about it. Hate the damn thing. I installed it in our smaller bathroom (mine), and will move it into the larger one (hers) as she still likes it.
> 
> Picked up a Zurn Z5551, elongated hi profile commercial one for my John from a wholesaler for $150 including seat, wax ring and bolts. Looks like a really good toilet, and looks like it retails for well over $500.
> 
> Are these good toilets, or what? I've never seen Zurn porcelain, only brass. Mostly floor drains, a couple flush valves.


 I like 'em.

A 2-1/8" trap way and 3" flush valve comparable to the Toto E-Max -- You get the full 1.6 gallons in the blink of an eye.

We try to spec them in restaurants and bars when we can -- The ADA stool height is going to be a plus as you get older and find it harder to get off the throne.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Actually, I pulled the bowl out of the box and put the seat on it last night. Ran a bit of a simulation: Left pants on and sat down with a newspaper. Lost track of time, musta sat there for 20 minutes. Gave the simulation a 10 out of 10.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plumber666 said:


> Actually, I pulled the bowl out of the box and put the seat on it last night. Ran a bit of a simulation: Left pants on and sat down with a newspaper. Lost track of time, musta sat there for 20 minutes. Gave the simulation a 10 out of 10.


10 out of 10 at $150.00?

Sounds like you scored big time.

Put a Toto Washlet on it (love the seat warmer) and you may make it all the way through the paper in one 'sitting'.:laughing:


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Great W/C!!


----------

